# First time ever looking - am in Northern Illinois. 5/22 - found 7 fatties...



## Robert Bone (Mar 28, 2019)

I managed to find 7 big fat (4-6 inches) morels on my first ever outing. I am disabled, and paid in both pain and blood for my walking the woods through sticker vines in shorts, on crutches. Because of herniated discs I cannot get pants or socks on - or shoes tied, so sandals and shorts are my outfit, even in Winter. WELL WORTH IT. 

THANKS for inspiring me - WAHOO!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

that is So Very Exciting! @Robert Bone
what county.. did you find in..
also Robert please join in posting and Hunting together on the 2019 Illinois Main thread with us !


----------



## Robert Bone (Mar 28, 2019)

McHenry County - walking the woods on the property, within 3 feet of a red oak tree.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Get yourself some knee high rubber boots. I know you can find loose fitting tops. Your feet are going to sweat like crazy but you will be able to get into more territory.

Congrats on your first find.

If you can get up to some place like northern Michigan you can hunt without all those darn briers. You have to go up around the 45th parallel though. If you stop in my area you will suffer, it's worse than down there.


----------



## Rainbowitch (May 21, 2018)

Robert Bone said:


> I managed to find 7 big fat (4-6 inches) morels on my first ever outing. I am disabled, and paid in both pain and blood for my walking the woods through sticker vines in shorts, on crutches. Because of herniated discs I cannot get pants or socks on - or shoes tied, so sandals and shorts are my outfit, even in Winter. WELL WORTH IT.
> 
> THANKS for inspiring me - WAHOO!
> 
> View attachment 21250


I just had back fusion surgery (fully fused S1-L5 on July 1st) but I’m still going out to see if I can find some!!! Good on you for getting out there. It’s snowing here at the moment so I’ll have to wait.


----------

